# Frmebuffer problem on intel 945GM

## redzi

Hi.

I have HP compaq nx7400 notebook with intel 945GM graphics card. I've installed Gentoo with gentoo-sources 2.6.23-r3 x86 and cannot get any reasonable resolution in the console. My screen is 1280x800@60. I tried intelfb, vesafb and uvesafb none of which worked for me. In the kernel menuconfig I can't find vesa-tng, anyone knows why it isn't there?

Has anyone got his intel 945 run on anything more than 80x60 chars?

If so please post what should be done to make it running.

Maybe it would be worth to create some kind of walkthrough because quite many people have similar problem?

Best regards.

Rafal

----------

## semtex

I think that you should use the forum search option because a lot of people had the same question recently, including myself. Anyway, here is everything I know about the problem and how to fix it:

You will need the following kernel options (maybe not all of them, but it won't hurt to activate all of them):

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Graphics support  --->

    [*] Support for frame buffer devices

   <*>  Userspace VESA VGA graphics support

        

       Console display driver support  --->

        [*]    Video mode selection support

       <*>   Framebuffer Console support

        [*]    Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations
```

And then you will need to add the following kernel boot option to your menu.lst (or grub.conf):

```
video=uvesafb:1024x768-32@60,(mtrr:3,ywrap)
```

The options in braces are optional, if you want to use them remove the braces. You will have to change the resolution, color depth and refresh rate to values that will fit your screen.

This config worked for me and for the most people I know.

CU,

SemteX

----------

## skypjack

I have an Intel 945GM and I use vesafb-ng for the framebuffer.

Of course, resolution is 1024x768 and it's the better one (1280x80 is possible but difficult to obtain).

semtex, why do you have uvesa and you don't use vesafb-ng?

----------

## semtex

I'm using x86_64   :Smile: 

----------

## redzi

I added initramfs line in grub.conf.

During bootup I get following messages:

uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d

uvesafb: Geting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00,err=-2)

uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.O failed with error -22

Do you have any idea what could it be?

----------

## redzi

Ok, it works on 1280x800 now (wow).

I added CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=/usr/share/v86d/initramfs in the kernel configuration and deleted the line with initrd in the grub.conf.

----------

## drFUNK

 *redzi wrote:*   

> Ok, it works on 1280x800 now (wow).
> 
> I added CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=/usr/share/v86d/initramfs in the kernel configuration and deleted the line with initrd in the grub.conf.

 

Thanks! This worked on my i915GM as well.

P.S. Frambuffer in 1280x800 glory truly is beautiful  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## skypjack

What's kind of driver do you have: uvesafb or intelfb?

Thanks so much ...

----------

## drFUNK

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> What's kind of driver do you have: uvesafb or intelfb?
> 
> Thanks so much ...

 

I'm using uvesafb.  Intelfb crashed on me a few times unfortunately.

----------

## skypjack

Ok. Thanks.

I'm using vesafb-ng, whit kernel 2.6.22. I know that uvesa start by kernel 2.6.23 so I'll try it in the near future ...

If it works whit your 915gm maybe it will work also with my 945gm ... Don't you think so?

Thansk ...

Bye bye

----------

## skypjack

Hi there,

I'm using uvesafb now, and fbcondecor with gentoo theme.

I can't start 1280x800 resolution, because the framebuffer crash to 640x480 ...

Trying without fbcondecor into boot runlevel and without the initrd line into menu.lst the result is the same: framebuffer doesn't work at 1280x800!

I don't know why ... Someone has an idea?

I have an intel 945gm, too ...

Thanks in advance ...

----------

## write2prasadk

hi skypjack,

me too using uvesafb on a 945GM with tuxonice-2.6.25-r4, did you get 1280x800 resolution work??, if yes please reply

----------

## superlusr

Is an initial ramdisk required for frame buffer console decoration?

----------

## szczerb

Only if you want it right after grub.

----------

## superlusr

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> Only if you want it right after grub.

 

Otherwise what happens? It appears as its runlevel is loaded?Last edited by superlusr on Sun Jul 05, 2009 2:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

You need a initrd to have a console decoration and if not, you will only have a framebuffer.

----------

## superlusr

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> You need a initrd to have a console decoration and if not, you will only have a framebuffer.

 

Thanks for the clarification, sorry for derailing the thread. Here's something a little more apropos http://mjanusz.wordpress.com/2009/05/31/915resolution-with-built-in-uvesafb/

----------

## s4e8

I prefer the KMS fb support.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, in fact nowadays, we have the VESAFB and the new UVESAFB.

For my concern, if I want to use a framebuffer, I prefer to use the one inside the kernel, but for what I know, the uvesafb is working pretty good too  :Razz: 

----------

